# Thorowgood Griffin Saddle for sale



## Denbob (9 November 2017)

17inch Brown synthetic GP Thorowgood Griffin Saddle in wide, came with my horse but absolutely doesn't fit him. £60 collection only from Portsmouth or Shedfield/Wickham. Need gone ASAP.


----------

